# Uni peeps - research for you



## ignoramousism (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi! Does anyone here do E (party drugs) or drink alcohol? If yes, please do reply. This will be used in research. 

Are you struggling when you're "coming down"? 

Do you feel drowsy, depressed after the hype? 

Does pupils dilate or constrict? 

Do you experience "tremors"?


----------



## aotedu (Feb 26, 2010)

ignoramousism said:


> Hi! Does anyone here do E (party drugs) or drink alcohol? If yes, please do reply. This will be used in research.
> 
> Are you struggling when you're "coming down"?
> 
> ...


 elow..I'm an occasional drinker..as far as what i had experience during my recent drink of alcohol, i felt drowsy and had a headache afterwards.. that's all I felt so far..


----------

